# Bone in ribeyes today.



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pull 'em! Pull 'em!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pulled immediately after the picture. Lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They look a touch over blue rare.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

No seasoning?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just salt and pepper for me please.

Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

30 minute marinade in Dales and lemon juice ,with black pepper in a gallon zip lock. About as close as you can get to the old coach and four steaks from 20 years ago.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

with that bone, it's like eating a drumstick!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Soaked in dales?.... ain't fit for the dogs to eat....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

John B. said:


> Soaked in dales?.... ain't fit for the dogs to eat....


You would eat it ,and you would like it ! Oh and they were well done too.....so you would really like it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's my favorite cut of meat. Now I have to go to the store.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> 30 minute marinade in Dales and lemon juice ,with black pepper in a gallon zip lock. About as close as you can get to the old coach and four steaks from 20 years ago.


I gotcha.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, I just saw this and its 5 minutes before lunch & I asked the wife "what's for lunch honey?" & she told me............. "Ham samich or Ramen"
I don't know how to do it but insert about 6 of those little emoji's crying right here


----------

